# Beware: Zotac Rebates



## Dystopia

EVERY ONE DO NOT BUY FROM ZOTAC IF YOU PLAN ON SAVING MONEY VIA REBATES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I biult my PC way back in feb, and zotac still hasnt sent me my rebate!!!!!!


----------



## Tuffie

Have you inquired about what's going on?

Kent.


----------



## dznutz

you should contact them or wait.  they should have web support.

built mine in dec.  all rebates came after 2-4 months.

many years ago i bought an item from pacific digital.  never got a rebate.  inquired about it.  still no answer.  googled it.  found many others wanting their rebates.  so if anybody wants to stay away from a product stay away from pacific digital and whatever they call themselves now.


----------



## Kesava

yeah for compaq laptop rebates in australia.. it takes like 150 days or something haha.

actually maybe 75. still a long time haha


----------



## Steelshivan

I've never figured in any mail-in rebates when buying system components.  I don't think I have ever gotten one within 3 weeks of sending it in.  IMO if it takes that long to receive it, it is pretty pointless as a rebate.  I like to call it "possible random money in the future that you have forgotten about."


----------



## Kesava

well thats the point of it though. they dont want to you apply for a rebate because then they save money... if it came the next day then everyone would send it in... and so it would be pointless...


----------



## `PaWz

Yeah, those rebates may take a while


----------



## frys

*zotac*

Thanks you all, I was considering buying a Zotac Mobo with a rebate, planning to get good deal on part one at a time to build a new pc but I guess I should not take the rebate into account.


----------



## claptonman

Beware of all rebates from computer parts...


----------



## StrangleHold

Well this thread is 3 years old. He might have got it by now. It called the extended rebate plan.


----------



## jonnyp11

frys said:


> Thanks you all, I was considering buying a Zotac Mobo with a rebate, planning to get good deal on part one at a time to build a new pc but I guess I should not take the rebate into account.



i wouldn't say to buy one anyways, zotac isn't as high of quality as many others that tend to have some at the same price, i would take a refurbished asus or gigabyte over a new zotac.


----------

